# No more sandwich dials?!?



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello all,

this may sound like a dumb question, but has panerai discontinued the sandwich dial? 
i'm interested in a *brand new* luminor 560 or 510, and neither seems to have the sandwich. also saw that the base radiomirs seem to not have any sandwiches either.
Couldn't help but wonder, has panerai stopped production of sandwich dials on the standard luminors? (i noticed the luminor due has a sandwich, but i'm not interested in that)

am i wrong in thinking that these models were available with sandwich dials?

*also, the pam112 seems to be missing from the site as well, with no replacement for it (one without the logo at least), anyone know why?
*
i heartily appreciate the guidance and help


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

You are correct. Base models don't come with sandwich dial anymore. The 112 has been totally discontinued aswell. Panerai seem to favor the sausage markers and fauxtina as of late as can be seen in many of their newer releases. Sandwich dial is reserved for their more expensive models like the newly introduced due line and the more modern 1xxx models.


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Sandwich dials still exist but not on all models. For example I bought myself a Radiomir 1940 572 for Christmas and it does have a sandwich dial.

In the case of the Luminor Base 8 days models (510,560, 562, 564) all the recently produced ones have indeed painted dials now.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought the 3 day base models were all sausage dial, and the 8 days were sandwich? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Just noticed Schussniks post, apologies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kzn (Aug 4, 2016)

are these 8 day luminor painted ones sausage dials? or are they painted above a flat surface? is there a slight visible depth or bulge? or is it totally flat now?


----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, the new 514 Radiomir recently acquired still has that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Sadly, they seem to be nerfing their lineup on the lower end to justify higher prices on the higher end... Water resistance is another issue in play.


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

kzn said:


> are these 8 day luminor painted ones sausage dials? or are they painted above a flat surface? is there a slight visible depth or bulge? or is it totally flat now?


I bought a 564 in November (recent one, S series) and it has a completely flat painted dial (unfortunately). Apparently all S series (produced since 2016) are like that.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

kzn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> this may sound like a dumb question, but has panerai discontinued the sandwich dial?
> i'm interested in a *brand new* luminor 560 or 510...
> i heartily appreciate the guidance and help


I would highly recommend NOT to buy either of these watches brand new, especially from a boutique...they lose value like crazy. Pick up a used one with the sandwich dial which you seem to favour, and enjoy a decent watch at a very good price which you can off-load in the future (trust me, you will get bored with it at some point...spoken from experience without losing a bungle.


----------



## awu917 (Dec 8, 2016)

korneevy said:


> I would highly recommend NOT to buy either of these watches brand new, especially from a boutique...they lose value like crazy. Pick up a used one with the sandwich dial which you seem to favour, and enjoy a decent watch at a very good price which you can off-load in the future (trust me, you will get bored with it at some point...spoken from experience without losing a bungle.


I agree with kornevvy. I went through this process when I was buying my 510 only to find Panerai did a sneaky switch last year. I ended up buying a very light used pre-2016 510 with a sandwich dial which I plan to keep forever now that the sandwich is gone from the base luminors. Also, one tip, be careful when buying online a lot of very reputable dealers are still unaware that the sandwich dial is no more and are still using old pre-2016 photos showing a sandwich dial and shipping a new printed dial watch. So before buying inquire about the sandwich dial or get a series letter for verification prior to purchasing.


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

Such a shame that Panerai has resorted to this cheapening up of the low end to justify the inflated high end. I bought a preowned 2015 which was sold in 2016 and still has a good amount of warranty left. 1950 3 day Luminor 312 which im still very much in love with. As the watch industry continues to show poorer and poorer sales number we can expect to see more of this.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to poo-poo PAMS until an AD showed me this LNIB 337. he taught me that the 42mm meant case size & not 
bezel size. it's perfectly proportioned for my wrist. I love the simple dial that does only one thing, tell time.
but the biggest seller was the sandwich dial! the applied lum dials now look to me, well, pedestrian. this has become 
my daily wearer. yours truly, PAM convert.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Pam 337 is one of the more classic sandwich dial pam,it's a bonus that it only came out in a year

Historically even 111,112,176,177 were made with painted dial until the changed things in 2005/2006 and arrival of the logo duo (zero and five)

In this case,pam made a huge blunder by omitting the sandwich dial on all its bettarini models (the luminor with flat sides) and 1930s radiomirs 

I'd go and buy pre owned pams to get the sandwich dial,personally I think the newer pam line ups are getting worse...my last few pams purchased were from a while ago (339,345 et al)


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

If I had to choose, I will take painted dial over snap case back / spring bars / WR100M ....


----------



## CrownUp (Mar 7, 2011)

I love my PAM 572, I think the sandwich dial gives the face so much more dimension. The shadowing effects on the sandwich dial






are top notch ! The luminescent quality of the face is the best in the watch industry !


----------



## Lightofeast (Nov 12, 2014)

I think the sandwich dial makes the 510/560 worth buying at that price point. I got a new Q series 510 after searching high and low few months back. Good price, about 2.5k below msrp.










Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

kzn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> this may sound like a dumb question, but has panerai discontinued the sandwich dial?
> i'm interested in a *brand new* luminor 560 or 510, and neither seems to have the sandwich. also saw that the base radiomirs seem to not have any sandwiches either.
> ...


Yes, this information is correct. You are _just _little late in posting this question as I posted this information exactly 1 year back (and almost same title as your post). Lot of interesting replies over there.

Here's the thread! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/no-more-sandwich-dials-base-models-2774170.html


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I have owned and enjoyed Sandwich & Painted and like/appreciate the differences
What I don't like is that Panerai is elevating one over the other and saying the painted dial is is less of a dial (I would think the same if they were reversed)


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

I think the painted dials have just as much depth, dimension and character as the sandwich.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DHPSU said:


> I think the painted dials have just as much depth, dimension and character as the sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the markers on your watch are sausage markers. Plus the dial pattern gives it depth.


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

T1meout said:


> But the markers on your watch are sausage markers. Plus the dial pattern gives it depth.


So some of the painted dials are not as pronounced? I actually never heard the term sausage markers until now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

DHPSU said:


> So some of the painted dials are not as pronounced? I actually never heard the term sausage markers until now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was always sausage vs sandwich discussion even decade back and then came painted!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

DHPSU said:


> So some of the painted dials are not as pronounced? I actually never heard the term sausage markers until now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a good read 

Watches & Pencils #8 - Sandwich Dial In-depth


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

No, the sausage markers read flatter. The shadow effect of the sandwich dial gives it depth on the matte dial. BTW nice GMT !


Sandwiches and sausages... getting hungry


----------



## old_man (Apr 5, 2013)

vintageguy said:


> I used to poo-poo PAMS until an AD showed me this LNIB 337. he taught me that the 42mm meant case size & not
> bezel size. it's perfectly proportioned for my wrist. I love the simple dial that does only one thing, tell time.
> but the biggest seller was the sandwich dial! the applied lum dials now look to me, well, pedestrian. this has become
> my daily wearer. yours truly, PAM convert.


This is a great watch. It's got everything that a paneristi would go for - sandwhich lume, simple dial, [email protected] and manual wind, topped off by the thin profile polished case.

When one think of radiomirs, usually 45 and 47mm comes to mind. But Knowing Panerai and their "flexibility" in "adapting" to market needs, I'm sure Bonati would see this model remade in some reiterated form now that the small watch trend is coming back.

Send from my iPad using Tapatalk.


----------

